# Drag Slicks



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

How does everyone feel about drag slicks on a z31? There are good deals on a few different pairs around my area. The only thing I need to do is find some 15" wheels.

So anyway.. what sizes would be good. Do any fit? Do none fit? I'm new to drag slicks and just need some basic information.

Thanks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What sort of power are you putting down that you would need drag slicks. I was in excess of 300 Hp on cheap street tires and an open diff...... You have an LSD, so a good set of street tires should do you fine til well past 400 Hp. After that I'd simply go wider in the back.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> What sort of power are you putting down that you would need drag slicks. I was in excess of 300 Hp on cheap street tires and an open diff...... You have an LSD, so a good set of street tires should do you fine til well past 400 Hp. After that I'd simply go wider in the back.


I’m probably pretty close to 300. It ran a 14.0 with a 2.083 60' (on all-season tires btw) and I’m a pretty inexperienced driver. So I know the car could do better with the current setup. Mainly I just see a good deal and thought it would be nice to give my street tires a break. They are pretty new tires and I just wanted to keep them that way.


----------

